
Why False Claims About Covid-19 Refuse to Die - seedie
http://nautil.us/issue/84/outbreak/why-false-claims-about-covid_19-refuse-to-die
======
rurban
So who decided that the article claims were false? Medium did? So Medium is
now joining Facebook in censoring scientific articles, because they don't like
it. Interesting times.

